# Anyone had a Jenny Renny reading??



## Beadette

This may be a load of old tosh but I'm interested in it as maybe abit of fun to see if she's right.

Anyone heard of her and had a reading? Was she right?

Thanks,


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I got a reading, i didnt like the answwer :haha: so have ignored it, i was told i would get my BFP in october, but there is a thread in the groups section and she has been wrong alot!!!, i think its just chance if she gets it right. x yes it is a bit of fun, when your doing it and if you get the answer you want, but if you dont it can leave u a bit diappoiisnted even though its probably not true x


----------



## Beadette

Oh I've not seen the thread! You are right though I suppose if she said something I didn't like it might worry/upset/anger me! Perhaps not worth it then!

Just thought about doing it for a laugh! x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I was the same lol, thought it would just be a bit of fun..and then i got an answer i didnt like lol x


----------



## Beadette

That would probably be me too hun!

Thanks for replying anyway flower x


----------



## mintypeas

ok im gonna sound silly but who is jenny renny? i thought about having a reading so have looked around x sylvia x


----------



## Rmar

I haven't heard on a Jenny Renny either. I'm not so much into it but I think I have seen a few signatures with the name in it.


----------



## goddess25

There is a huge thread filled with readings from her in the TTC groups section. Its entertaining, I did one it was only $8 and i thought it was fun. I am supposed to be preg in Aug from a July cycle, baby will be born 21 April and it will be a boy. This was my reading hoping that I can be preggo this cycle or the next but who knows, it seems to be 50/50 and i think there are stats there too.


----------



## mintypeas

thanks honey and i found the thread so i thought lets have a go. so just waiting for my answer now i did it yesterday morning x sylv x


----------



## debgreasby

I'm supposed to get my :bfp: this month - we'll see.


----------



## mintypeas

i just got mine and it predicts bfp in september from cycle starting in august with a boy edd 17th may 2011 and birth will be 22nd april 2011. my gail reading says bfp in january 2011 with a girl. so this could be interesting!! x sylv x


----------



## Beadette

Thanks for the responses girls! I haven't decided whether or not to have a go yet! I know its only a bit of fun but I might read that other thread before having a go x x x


----------



## lulu35

mine said i would get my bfp in june from a cycle that started in may and it would be a boy....and i did!!!...got my bfp on the 1st of june at 9 dpo but i put it down to using pre-seed as a last resort last month!!


----------



## TripleB

I got one and it was spot-on! Freakily she predicted birth on 12th Jan. My EDD from ov date is 16th but I went for my 8 weeks scan they said 12th too! Now I just have to see if its a boy like she said... I'm sure its just guesswork but in my case it was a lucky guess! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I think the last stat was about 20 wrong and 13 right. So, I decided against it! The stats on the first page aren't right anymore, because the girl who was running the thread stepped down.


----------



## debgreasby

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 4th of March and the 27th of February 2011."


----------



## Beadette

I hope she's spot on for you deb!! You deserve a big shiny BFP!!! Xxx


----------



## brillbride

hi girls i got my jenny reading i think in early May--she said i would get BFP from a cycle that started in june and i would find out in june--edd march 2011
anyhow i found out i was preg in may----however went on to MC on 23rd of may so im hoping jenny is still right but obviously now my cycle cant start in june..

anyhow i also got a reading from cheri when i was pregnant during that 6 weeks....i emailed her to say i was pregnant and she told me what my chidlren would be like etc...anyhow i emailed her back about the MC and she said that she could see me concieving in june--either concieve month, find out preg month or birth month....im sooo hopiing june is conceive month

im on cd20 from MC (its my 2nd mc) but im gettin some cramps already--so even of i get my period in a few days --i could still conceive in june..but really want a BFP without having to wait on another AF


----------



## californiamom

Here's mine: "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 16th and 21st."


----------



## jam-on-toast

Is there a link to this jenny prediction person?

I'd be interested in giving it a go too.....


----------



## Megg33k

https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/


----------



## Lindyloo

wasnt sure whether to do it but have just sent over payment so hopefully I'll get it through soon....

Mintypeas...how long did it take for yours to come through?


----------



## mintypeas

hi honey it took about 3 days to come through let us know how you get on xsylvia x


----------



## Lindyloo

well...I only sent my payment this am and have got it back already!!!
she said : Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of February 2011 from a cycle that begins in January 2011. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2011 - specific reference to the 26th and 18th

It will happen when it happens....hopefully before next Jan tho!!


----------



## JCIC

I got a reading today too and I only sent payment yesterday! She said that my BFP would come in Dec 2010 from a nov cycle and that it would happen using some sort of medication like clomid ( funny that seeing as I had to put a cycle length and I had to tell her my cycles were irregular after mc!!). Will just have to wait and see but I' just taking it with a pinch of salt xx


----------



## LeaArr

I sent payment for a reading. If nothing else, it will be good for a laugh.


----------



## lily28

I just bought a reading can't wait to see what she says!


----------



## lily28

Where it says "Name, date of birth and horoscope sign for my child(ren)" what should I put??? Am I supposed to do my own reading lol???


----------



## LeaArr

Got my reading back:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of June 2011 -specific reference to the 20th and 29th.


----------



## lily28

My reading!!! 
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January from a cycle that begins in December. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of September 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 23rd.

A note in your reading indicates that your ovulation seems to be the issue to conceive at this point. No medical intervention or fertility meds are shown as needed to be used in order to conceive. Perhaps charting your cycles, temping and using vitamin supplements will help. You get on a better path towards conceiving come October.

baby girl!!! Yay!!!


----------



## maratobe

got mine!!
this is our last month trying before our wedding in january 2011 and we are on clomid this cycle!

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 -specific reference to the 21st and 28th.

i worked out my due dates and it would be the 21st if i have a 28 day cycle with clomid and it would be the 28th if i have a normal 35 day cycle! plus my sister and mums birthday is the 28th and my lil brothers birthday is the 21st!!!
:happydance:


----------



## lily28

Great reading!!! Good luck!


----------



## debgreasby

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced around the *4th of March* and the 27th of February 2011.

4th March would be my due date lol


----------



## aussiettc

hope thats right Deb, wouldn't it be great if you got your BFP this cycle


----------



## debgreasby

not holding my breath ;)


----------



## maratobe

sounds good deb!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I had a ready from Jenny Renny which said that I would get a bfp in July from a cycle that starts in June with a birth in March 2001 showing specific dates of 21st and 23rd the baby will be a boy.

I also had a full ready from someone called Gail which wasnt just about ttc but a full life reading. It was scarily accurate on a number of points which were really relevant to my life. She even picked up on the fact Id had a previous loss (which I hadnt mentioned) and said she could tell how much I want to be pregnant (true)

She even mentioned a spirit around me with the initial M who was a grandmother figure who she said was looking after our angel babies spirit. OHs grandma passed away (will be almost a year ago) and her name was Mary and she told me that she could see spirits. That was quite scary! 

Anyway Gail said that she saw a conception in January with a birth in October 2011 and then another conception sometime around July 2012 and that both children would be girls.

As much as Id love to believe jenny  I do think that anyone could do a quick date predictor and a Chinese gender predictor and give such a quick reading. Whereas there was no way that Gail couldve know most of the stuff she said about my past and present life and it was so scarily correct that I am inclined to believe her reading more  as much as I would rather have a bfp before January!


----------



## LeaArr

SmileyShazza said:


> I had a ready from Jenny Renny which said that I would get a bfp in July from a cycle that starts in June with a birth in March 2001 showing specific dates of 21st and 23rd the baby will be a boy.
> 
> I also had a full ready from someone called Gail which wasnt just about ttc but a full life reading. It was scarily accurate on a number of points which were really relevant to my life. She even picked up on the fact Id had a previous loss (which I hadnt mentioned) and said she could tell how much I want to be pregnant (true)
> 
> She even mentioned a spirit around me with the initial M who was a grandmother figure who she said was looking after our angel babies spirit. OHs grandma passed away (will be almost a year ago) and her name was Mary and she told me that she could see spirits. That was quite scary!
> 
> Anyway Gail said that she saw a conception in January with a birth in October 2011 and then another conception sometime around July 2012 and that both children would be girls.
> 
> As much as Id love to believe jenny  I do think that anyone could do a quick date predictor and a Chinese gender predictor and give such a quick reading. Whereas there was no way that Gail couldve know most of the stuff she said about my past and present life and it was so scarily correct that I am inclined to believe her reading more  as much as I would rather have a bfp before January!

I feel pretty much the same. There is no way that Gail could have known some of the stuff she told me, and I felt a surge of energy as I read her email. I felt NOTHING when I read Jenny's email to me.


----------



## debgreasby

I'm waiting for my Gail reading now!


----------



## Megg33k

Sort of want a reading from Gail now! Damn! LOL


----------



## debgreasby

My Gail reading says september.. so we'll see.


----------



## SmileyShazza

LeaArr said:


> I feel pretty much the same. There is no way that Gail could have known some of the stuff she told me, and I felt a surge of energy as I read her email. I felt NOTHING when I read Jenny's email to me.

Well thats it.

I was expecting a generic reading but was quite shocked and suprised when I got such an accurate reading with stuff that was so relevant to me in it. It has meant my PMA is pretty much lacking as I keep thinking that if she was right about these other things then there is a chance she will be right about the conception reading too.

She did apologise and said she wished she could say it would be sooner but that was what the spirits were telling her. She also seemed a lot more genuine than Jenny who's ready was pretty abrupt.

I know I should take it all with a pinch of salt so am more than happy to take my bfp sooner rather than later though :winkwink:


----------



## debgreasby

I was really pleased with my Gail reading. She didn't specify a month of conception, but did say September was highlighted with a birth in 2011. She also mentioned a previous medical procedure had led to this conception (which i took to mean losing Charlie, because if we hadn't lost him, we wouldn't be TTC now).

Still hoping Jenny is right about my June :bfp: though.


----------



## Megg33k

gkluvslpm said:


> I tried ruby, jenny cherri and brook, none came true :(
> I sent in for a new one, esoteric reading, hope this one will enlighten a bit more than just dates!!

:hugs:


----------



## gkluvslpm

I can't figure out how to put a profile picture up, help anyone?


----------



## tinybutterfly

what's the site of Gail?


----------



## JCIC

How do I get a Gail reading? xx


----------



## JCIC

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Preg...t=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item27b2ce2033

thats the link if anyone needs it girls..I don't know what to do, I have had a jenny reading but I'm so scared that some other pyschic will say that i'm never going to conceive again!


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou!!!


----------



## Megg33k

JCIC - I'm too scared to do it for that very reason! :(


----------



## JCIC

Let me know if you have the courage to do it! I had a jenny one and she said I would conceive in dec 2010 from a nov cycle but everyone seems to rate this Gail lady so it just worries me that she'll have something negative to say! xx


----------



## Megg33k

JCIC said:


> Let me know if you have the courage to do it! I had a jenny one and she said I would conceive in dec 2010 from a nov cycle but everyone seems to rate this Gail lady so it just worries me that she'll have something negative to say! xx

I know! I do have a sort of prediction... but not from an online psychic. I have a friend (sort of newish friend at that) who just sort of popped off with one the other night. She says I'll have a very difficult time of things in July and then find out on Sept 13 that I'm pregnant! :shrug: She also says it will be a boy! Actually, the way she said it... I don't know if she said I'd find out I was pregnant on Sept 13, or if I'd find out I was having a boy on Sept 13. *looks around* Uhm... Since I'd have to be pregnant right now to find out it was a boy on Sept 13, then I'm guessing see meant the earlier rather than the latter. Even if I was pregnant right now (which I'm not)... I'd only be 15 weeks by Sept 13. Okay, now I feel crazy... definitely meant the earlier!

She can't make things come to her... but several people have confirmed that when things DO come to her, she's almost always right! So, I guess that's hopeful! I think I'm going to stick with what she said until its proven right or wrong... and then go from there! Maybe I'll have the nerve to get a reading if she's wrong.


----------



## Catwoman83

Megg33k said:


> JCIC said:
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have the courage to do it! I had a jenny one and she said I would conceive in dec 2010 from a nov cycle but everyone seems to rate this Gail lady so it just worries me that she'll have something negative to say! xx
> 
> I know! I do have a sort of prediction... but not from an online psychic. I have a friend (sort of newish friend at that) who just sort of popped off with one the other night. She says I'll have a very difficult time of things in July and then find out on Sept 13 that I'm pregnant! :shrug: She also says it will be a boy! Actually, the way she said it... I don't know if she said I'd find out I was pregnant on Sept 13, or if I'd find out I was having a boy on Sept 13. *looks around* Uhm... Since I'd have to be pregnant right now to find out it was a boy on Sept 13, then I'm guessing see meant the earlier rather than the latter. Even if I was pregnant right now (which I'm not)... I'd only be 15 weeks by Sept 13. Okay, now I feel crazy... definitely meant the earlier!
> 
> She can't make things come to her... but several people have confirmed that when things DO come to her, she's almost always right! So, I guess that's hopeful! I think I'm going to stick with what she said until its proven right or wrong... and then go from there! Maybe I'll have the nerve to get a reading if she's wrong.Click to expand...


I hope she is right for me Megg I really do, I will definately let everyone know!:thumbup:


----------



## Vickieh1981

jenny renny told me September but she was wrong - I got my bfp yesterday.

However spooky lady (Cherie) that I use has been right on all of my last 4 pregnancies.


----------



## Catwoman83

Vickieh1981 said:


> jenny renny told me September but she was wrong - I got my bfp yesterday.
> 
> However spooky lady (Cherie) that I use has been right on all of my last 4 pregnancies.

Hi Vickie 
WHere do I find her:thumbup:

Congrats:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Google Cheri 22 and it should come up. She got my month right for this one, my son and both the miscarriages.


----------



## Catwoman83

Vickieh1981 said:


> Google Cheri 22 and it should come up. She got my month right for this one, my son and both the miscarriages.

Thanks Vickie
Yeah I got one from Cheri back in 2008 she said August for me, but when I contacted her this year she said it remains the same..So I guess that still stands not sure.....:shrug:

I am happy for you though:happydance:


:hugs:


----------



## brillbride

i have a cheri reading and dont get me wrong--i do really like her--however she said JUNE for me ---i find her readings to be very broad as it can mean a June conceive, a June find out or a June birth month.

Vivki---when she did your predictions and chose a month for you--did it work out, conceive ; find out or birth month?? thanks..xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

brillbride said:


> i have a cheri reading and dont get me wrong--i do really like her--however she said JUNE for me ---i find her readings to be very broad as it can mean a June conceive, a June find out or a June birth month.
> 
> Vivki---when she did your predictions and chose a month for you--did it work out, conceive ; find out or birth month?? thanks..xx

It was always the conceive and find out month - never the due month.


----------



## brillbride

wel im cd12 today--looks like i have 1 day left to conceive in June!!!!


----------



## Catwoman83

brillbride said:


> i have a cheri reading and dont get me wrong--i do really like her--however she said JUNE for me ---i find her readings to be very broad as it can mean a June conceive, a June find out or a June birth month.
> 
> Vivki---when she did your predictions and chose a month for you--did it work out, conceive ; find out or birth month?? thanks..xx

Yeah it was very broad I can agree with that I like her also, but its really hard to pinpoint. I heard that her predictions can happen up to 2 years from when she intially predicted, this is based off of something a client of her's posted. I wish it was a way to " just know" But I am sure it will happen in due time:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## JCIC

Just had me Gail reading and it was far more in depth than Jenny's. Really happy with it and now just hope that it all comes true xx


----------



## Catwoman83

JCIC said:


> Just had me Gail reading and it was far more in depth than Jenny's. Really happy with it and now just hope that it all comes true xx

I agree with Gail reading being far more indepth...she sort of scared me with the property change, cause I am currently buying my home. However property change can mean anything. I wish you all the best!!! :):hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::thumbup:


----------



## JCIC

She scared me with a lot of things as there is no way she could have known those things just from my name and dob! I know some people don't believe but if it makes me happy if only for a day then its worth it i think! x


----------



## Catwoman83

JCIC said:


> She scared me with a lot of things as there is no way she could have known those things just from my name and dob! I know some people don't believe but if it makes me happy if only for a day then its worth it i think! x

Yeah I agree either it happens or don't.

I would be a shocked if anything came to pass for me because none of my baby predictions have happened...lol

Good luck to you :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Beadette

I'm not meaing to be a spoil sport because I think I do believe in this but from your name and date of birth would she be able to put it in google? Then if your FB page comes up - there is some basic info on there or all of your info depending on you privacy settings?

It just came to me that all and I wondered about it!

I am in no way trying to piss on anyones party!! It was just a wonder!

xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman83

Beadette said:


> I'm not meaing to be a spoil sport because I think I do believe in this but from your name and date of birth would she be able to put it in google? Then if your FB page comes up - there is some basic info on there or all of your info depending on you privacy settings?
> 
> It just came to me that all and I wondered about it!
> 
> I am in no way trying to piss on anyones party!! It was just a wonder!
> 
> xxxxx

Beadette you have a point. Also I may get jumped on by many ladies about this and thats ok. But Do you feel its appropriate that Gail is on the forums with us?? I mean I dont see Jenny or Cheri here. I am not saying its bad but she can see our discussions. I mean I liked Gail's reading it was nice and I want everyone's predictions to come true. But I am just saying should she be on the forums with us.:shrug:



:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Catwoman83 said:


> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> I'm not meaing to be a spoil sport because I think I do believe in this but from your name and date of birth would she be able to put it in google? Then if your FB page comes up - there is some basic info on there or all of your info depending on you privacy settings?
> 
> It just came to me that all and I wondered about it!
> 
> I am in no way trying to piss on anyones party!! It was just a wonder!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Beadette you have a point. Also I may get jumped on by many ladies about this and thats ok. But Do you feel its appropriate that Gail is on the forums with us?? I mean I dont see Jenny or Cheri here. I am not saying its bad but she can see our discussions. I mean I liked Gail's reading it was nice and I want everyone's predictions to come true. But I am just saying should she be on the forums with us.:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Gail is on this forum? :wacko: Uhm... I don't know if there's an issue with "appropriate"... but that could definitely be a really easy way to "know things" that it doesn't seem like she could know! I don't know how I feel about that!


----------



## Catwoman83

Megg33k said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> I'm not meaing to be a spoil sport because I think I do believe in this but from your name and date of birth would she be able to put it in google? Then if your FB page comes up - there is some basic info on there or all of your info depending on you privacy settings?
> 
> It just came to me that all and I wondered about it!
> 
> I am in no way trying to piss on anyones party!! It was just a wonder!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Beadette you have a point. Also I may get jumped on by many ladies about this and thats ok. But Do you feel its appropriate that Gail is on the forums with us?? I mean I dont see Jenny or Cheri here. I am not saying its bad but she can see our discussions. I mean I liked Gail's reading it was nice and I want everyone's predictions to come true. But I am just saying should she be on the forums with us.:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Gail is on this forum? :wacko: Uhm... I don't know if there's an issue with "appropriate"... but that could definitely be a really easy way to "know things" that it doesn't seem like she could know! I don't know how I feel about that!Click to expand...

Yep she is on here for sure..I was shocked..lol
Well its just how she comes in defends situations, professionally I think its not very appropriate and to tell us that more women have gotten BFP this week, That just sparks curiousity. I am sure her business is booming, but I dont feel she needs to be on the boards with us....It just seems to spark controversy I have seen a few threads where she was going back and forth with a couple of ladies..and I was like hmmm, what's up with that.:shrug:

Anyway Megg it makes sense for sure....Its easy to obtain info these days. I swear you can google any and everything the internet if a powerful tool!:hugs: to you my friend:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Catwoman83 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beadette said:
> 
> 
> I'm not meaing to be a spoil sport because I think I do believe in this but from your name and date of birth would she be able to put it in google? Then if your FB page comes up - there is some basic info on there or all of your info depending on you privacy settings?
> 
> It just came to me that all and I wondered about it!
> 
> I am in no way trying to piss on anyones party!! It was just a wonder!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Beadette you have a point. Also I may get jumped on by many ladies about this and thats ok. But Do you feel its appropriate that Gail is on the forums with us?? I mean I dont see Jenny or Cheri here. I am not saying its bad but she can see our discussions. I mean I liked Gail's reading it was nice and I want everyone's predictions to come true. But I am just saying should she be on the forums with us.:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Gail is on this forum? :wacko: Uhm... I don't know if there's an issue with "appropriate"... but that could definitely be a really easy way to "know things" that it doesn't seem like she could know! I don't know how I feel about that!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep she is on here for sure..I was shocked..lol
> Well its just how she comes in defends situations, professionally I think its not very appropriate and to tell us that more women have gotten BFP this week, That just sparks curiousity. I am sure her business is booming, but I dont feel she needs to be on the boards with us....It just seems to spark controversy I have seen a few threads where she was going back and forth with a couple of ladies..and I was like hmmm, what's up with that.:shrug:
> 
> Anyway Megg it makes sense for sure....Its easy to obtain info these days. I swear you can google any and everything the internet if a powerful tool!:hugs: to you my friend:thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs: to you too! :flower:


----------



## Wobbles

Megg33k said:


> gkluvslpm said:
> 
> 
> I tried ruby, jenny cherri and brook, none came true :(
> I sent in for a new one, [edited by admin] reading, hope this one will enlighten a bit more than just dates!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sorry girls but this is a good example of why we once stopped these, I'm still uncomfortable with them tbh. Member has a few times put down other 'readers' (some posts are now removed) whist suggesting HER OWN website ...dishonesty all the way!


----------



## Beadette

Thanks Wobbles.

I started the thread out of genuine curiosity but got a bit uncomfortable with the sheer amount of 'readers' out there charging sometimes emotionally vulnerable women for what seems like 'stab in the dark' predictions.

I wont be having one thats for sure x


----------

